# Temp fluctuating



## kdavis228 (Feb 1, 2013)

I've made my first homemade incubator and had my temp close to right before I added a fan. The temp did go from 99.6 to 100.8 now it goes from 97 to 102 since I added my fan. Help please! I've used a small cabinet lined with foiled insulation, I have a new water heater thermostat on the wall below the egg rack. On the floor I have 2 75 watt bulbs and bow my fan on the opposite wall from the thermostat, so the fan blows over the bulbs at the thermostat. What can I do?


----------



## cannedman (Jan 26, 2013)

Did you modify the thermostat? If not take a look at this video.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kdavis228 said:


> I've made my first homemade incubator and had my temp close to right before I added a fan. The temp did go from 99.6 to 100.8 now it goes from 97 to 102 since I added my fan. Help please! I've used a small cabinet lined with foiled insulation, I have a new water heater thermostat on the wall below the egg rack. On the floor I have 2 75 watt bulbs and bow my fan on the opposite wall from the thermostat, so the fan blows over the bulbs at the thermostat. What can I do?


 you have to try the thermostat in different places
if it's 6" from the heat source try 10" then 4"
play around with it. also get on youtube lots of good working home built bators on there

good luck
piglett


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

kdavis228 said:


> I've made my first homemade incubator and had my temp close to right before I added a fan. The temp did go from 99.6 to 100.8 now it goes from 97 to 102 since I added my fan. Help please! I've used a small cabinet lined with foiled insulation, I have a new water heater thermostat on the wall below the egg rack. On the floor I have 2 75 watt bulbs and bow my fan on the opposite wall from the thermostat, so the fan blows over the bulbs at the thermostat. What can I do?


Try putting the fan in a different location....blowing the warm are across the lamps and directly at the thermostat is not a good idea. would be better if the thermostat was not getting blaster....also is the fan too powerful for the bator size??? ventilation is also critical for proper airflow, make sure the vents are adequate for the fan size, too!!! As others suggested check some of the youtube video's on homemade incubators.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kdavis228 said:


> it goes from 97 to 102 since I added my fan. Help please!


get it a near as you can, however the temp under a broody hen is not the same on a hot day as it is on a cold night. most of the time the eggs still hatch.

good luck
piglett


----------

